# SS Prospector



## Annmarie Clark (Sep 17, 2012)

Hi – I am looking for anyone who worked on the SS Prospector during the period 1950 to 1960 and who may have known my father. His name was Richard Grimes and he was a Bosun from Manchester, England. I do believe the captain at the time was Fred Lewis. I am especially interested in the time when the Prospector made an unscheduled visit to Bermuda for mechanical problems.
Annmarie


----------

